# Colorful Fellow



## Donde (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 21, 2021)

Wow, he certainly is, nice one.....


----------



## Donde (Apr 21, 2021)

Well turns out it's a she Ichneumon wasp, so I'm told.


----------



## CherylL (Apr 21, 2021)

Colorful and scary


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 22, 2021)

Thought it looked familiar. Is it the kind that can or cannot sting is what I'm wondering now. Anyway, nice shot.


----------

